# Lowest rating before they kick you



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

What is the lowest rating before Uber deactivates you? Does it vary from city to city? What do you have to do to get activated again? I live in Boston btw in case it varies from city to city.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I have heard 4.6. I have also heard that they do batch deactivations. E.g., they may go in and just arbitrarily cut the bottom 20% of drivers.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

in the bay area it used to be 4.65 before the settlement, now they are supposed to warn you more and not fire you for dumb reasons.


----------

